# NH Dynamic Command



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

Thinking about ordering a NH T5.130 or T6.145 Dynamic Command for general haying use. Anyone have one and can offer their thoughts?


----------



## Popnson04 (Nov 12, 2019)

have not heard of this is it anything like their auto command?


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

It's in-between the Electro Command 16x16 and the Auto Command CVT - it is a 24x24 powershift, three ranges of eight. Two main transmission shafts - one supports even numbered gears, the other the odd numbered gears. It preselects the next gear on the other shaft and then uses clutch packs to switch between the shafts. It has been on the T6 for a couple years, but new to the bigger T5's this year.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds expensive. Is it? Personally, 24x24 is more than what I would want.

Ralph


----------



## Popnson04 (Nov 12, 2019)

it sounds like an expensive power-command or a cheap auto-command. we switched to an auto command two years ago, it was an adjustment to get used to but it nice now.


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

About $16k more than the Electro Command, and about the same amount less than the Auto Command.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

lfc said:


> It's in-between the Electro Command 16x16 and the Auto Command CVT - it is a 24x24 powershift, three ranges of eight. Two main transmission shafts - one supports even numbered gears, the other the odd numbered gears. It preselects the next gear on the other shaft and then uses clutch packs to switch between the shafts. It has been on the T6 for a couple years, but new to the bigger T5's this year.


Sounds like the auto tranny with double clutch, very fast shifting and very expensive to repair and also prone to brake downs.


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes it is a dual clutch design. Is there another dual clutch setup out there that you know had had issues? I know the 16x16 Electro Command dates back to the 40 Series Ford and is pretty robust, but I haven't found much bad about the Dynamic Command. It has been out for a couple years on the T6 series. I can't believe it can be any worse that the CVT transmissions.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Never mind how many gears it has. What I want to know is how much speed change there is between gears. Case in point. We used to run our big square baler with a 16 speed tractor. 4 x 4 transmission. Big square balers have a pretty sharply defined capacity limit and it was not uncommon to wish for a gear half way between existing gears. Current tractor has a 32 speed trans, 4x4x2. Awesome. I thought. Turns out we didn’t gain a thing because the power shift gears have about the same ratio change between them as the 16 speed has. The only real difference is the speeds of the 4 ranges overlap significantly as do the hi/lo range speeds.


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

There is a lot of overlap with the second range - first range is up to 6 mph, second is 3-10 mph, and third is 7-30 mph. I assume most of the mowing time will be spent in the second range, baling in first range.

My current baling tractors are crashbox Ford 8 speeds with Dual Power, so the ability to easily shift more than just the Dual Power on the go will be a big improvement. Downshifting the 8 speeds is relatively easy, but upshifting from say second to third requires a stop.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

lfc said:


> Yes it is a dual clutch design. Is there another dual clutch setup out there that you know had had issues? I know the 16x16 Electro Command dates back to the 40 Series Ford and is pretty robust, but I haven't found much bad about the Dynamic Command. It has been out for a couple years on the T6 series. I can't believe it can be any worse that the CVT transmissions.


I think that this transmission is too young in tractors to assess its robustness and reliability, but in cars its only advantage is on the speed of gear change and that's why it's mainly marketed in "sport versions". I'm sure they'll improve its propensity for breakdowns as time moves on. On the CVT, one goes from the AGCO/Fendt (bulletproof) to JD IVT (not so bulletproof  ) and everything in between, I love the CVT especially for haying, but it may not be the best choice for tillage in every situation.


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

lfc said:


> There is a lot of overlap with the second range - first range is up to 6 mph, second is 3-10 mph, and third is 7-30 mph. I assume most of the mowing time will be spent in the second range, baling in first range.
> 
> My current baling tractors are crashbox Ford 8 speeds with Dual Power, so the ability to easily shift more than just the Dual Power on the go will be a big improvement. Downshifting the 8 speeds is relatively easy, but upshifting from say second to third requires a stop.


Off topic, but for my curiosity's sake - which Fords do you have? I have a 7600 and 7710 with the Dual Power and they shift up quite easily. Downshifting requires you to double clutch if you have any momentum, though. Also have a 7610 without DP and it doesn't shift well up or down.


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

I also have a 7710 and also a NH TS6020, which is the same transmission as the 7710. I agree that if you have full use of the throttle, shift the DP, and have some momentum then upshifting or downshifting in high range isn't bad, with 6 rabbit to 7 turtle being the hardest since there is a pretty big jump. When baling though with the engine at PTO speed, upshifting from 2nd to 3rd in low range is about impossible since you don't have any momentum - you are better off to just stop and then shift. Downshifting while baling works well if you just wait a second for it to slow down. I rarely use the clutch in that instance. I have six other Fords with the 8 speed (2000, 2810, 2910, 4610, 6610, TS100) and have been driving them for 40+ years now so I've had plenty of practice! Just about the only transmission I have ever used apart from a 3000 Select-O-Speed we once had.

I agree this transmission is new and with that comes some risk, but I won't get enough use out of it to warrant the CVT. It will be used for PTO work probably 95% of the time so there won't be much shifting under heavy draft loads.


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

lfc said:


> I also have a 7710 and also a NH TS6020, which is the same transmission as the 7710. I agree that if you have full use of the throttle, shift the DP, and have some momentum then upshifting or downshifting in high range isn't bad, with 6 rabbit to 7 turtle being the hardest since there is a pretty big jump. When baling though with the engine at PTO speed, upshifting from 2nd to 3rd in low range is about impossible since you don't have any momentum - you are better off to just stop and then shift.


I think every tractor has a temperment, just like people. When I need to go from 6H to 7L in the 7710, I move the gear selector first (6H to 7H), then tap the DP pedal with my right foot before releasing the clutch to engage 7L. It shifts smoothly that way, but if I touch the DP before moving the shift lever it's not very happy.


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

I agree! The TS6020 is much more forgiving that the 7710, especially 4/8 which is pretty notchy on the 7710. I have a slight hill coming out of my driveway, so I can't even hit 7 from 6 without putting the DP in low while I pass through neutral first.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have the 16x16 Electro Shift on both my TS110 and my TS135A. They are quiet adequate for everything I do.

Ralph


----------

